# Simple Salmon Says ...



## disco (Jul 6, 2016)

I love varied spice mixes, sauces, savouries and strong flavours. However, sometimes you just want to taste what you are cooking. This is what I was thinking when She Who Must Be Obeyed presented me with a beautiful wild Sockeye salmon fillet.

I just sprinkled on some SPOG (salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder).













Salmon1.jpg



__ disco
__ Jul 6, 2016






I preheated my pellet smoker to 180 F with oak pellets and put the salmon on with my BlueTherm Duo thermometer.













Salmon2.jpg



__ disco
__ Jul 6, 2016






About 1 1/2 hours later, the internal temperature was 140 F.













Salmon3.jpg



__ disco
__ Jul 6, 2016






I let it sit for five minutes.













Salmon4.jpg



__ disco
__ Jul 6, 2016






We served it with coleslaw and pasta salad.













Salmon5.jpg



__ disco
__ Jul 6, 2016






The Verdict

Simple Salmon says delicious. Enough said.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice Job Disco!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





KISS often Rules!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Mighty Tasty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 6, 2016)

OMG! That loks sogood! I have a Salmon fillet in the freezer, and am so wanting to try smoking it! Anybody got any tips for doing it on an Electric ECB??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Followin your Blog too!


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. It was very tasty. Salmon just has such a great taste, it doesn't need a lot more.


PitBulMom said:


> OMG! That loks sogood! I have a Salmon fillet in the freezer, and am so wanting to try smoking it! Anybody got any tips for doing it on an Electric ECB??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the point and the follow on the blog! I would advise that some people like their salmon less well done than I do. An internal temperature of 140 F is fully cooked and firm but is the way She Who Must Be Obeyed and I like it.

Also cmayna does a lot of salmon. I would suggest you check out his posts and message him if you have any questions.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2016)

That plated shot gets you a point Disco!

I like using the KISS method

Keep It Simple Smoker!


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That plated shot gets you a point Disco!
> 
> I like using the KISS method
> 
> Keep It Simple Smoker!


Thanks for the point, Case. She Who Must Be Obeyed refers to me as KISSOB. I'll leave the translation to your imagination.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2016)

Disco said:


> Thanks for the point, Case. She Who Must Be Obeyed refers to me as KISSOB.* I'll leave the translation to your imagination*.


LOL---That's entirely Too Easy!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That's entirely Too Easy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, simple.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 6, 2016)

Great, Disco! I just picked up a package of frozen fillets last week thinking of the Mrs, and was trying to think of how to cook some. I love the simple SPOG approach ( the recipes I found seem overly complicated). I think I can get 180 out of my MB/hotplate/mailbox Rube Goldberg setup. It's a go for this weekend!
Thanks & points!
Dan


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Great, Disco! I just picked up a package of frozen fillets last week thinking of the Mrs, and was trying to think of how to cook some. I love the simple SPOG approach ( the recipes I found seem overly complicated). I think I can get 180 out of my MB/hotplate/mailbox Rube Goldberg setup. It's a go for this weekend!
> Thanks & points!
> Dan


Get what you can from the rig, it will just take longer!

Thanks for the points.

Disco


----------



## b-one (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks good ,for fish.:biggrin


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks good ,for fish.:biggrin


Har! Think of it as wet meat.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2016)

Disco,

That's looks wonderful.  Nice Job!


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks perfect Disco. After eating so much pork and beef the last week your qview gave me cravings! Thank you!


----------



## disco (Jul 7, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Disco,
> 
> That's looks wonderful.  Nice Job!


Thanks! I appreciate that from a salmon expert!


bauchjw said:


> Looks perfect Disco. After eating so much pork and beef the last week your qview gave me cravings! Thank you!


Har! Salmon, it's the new red meat.


----------



## nimrod (Jul 19, 2016)

Disco,

 That is a might good looking meal! Always enjoy your post.

 Craig


----------



## disco (Jul 19, 2016)

nimrod said:


> Disco,
> 
> That is a might good looking meal! Always enjoy your post.
> 
> Craig


Thanks, nimrod.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks perfectly cooked Disco!

Nice job!


Al


----------



## disco (Jul 20, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks perfectly cooked Disco!
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al.


----------



## muralboy (Jul 20, 2016)

Great looking fish Disco.  Many times KISS is the better way to go.


----------



## disco (Jul 20, 2016)

muralboy said:


> Great looking fish Disco.  Many times KISS is the better way to go.


Thanks. KISS is perfect for me as I have the 4th S locked.


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for the tip Disco!

Tell SWMBO that I said Hi!

PitBuLOVE to ya both!


----------

